

 Hackathon in Melbourne on 06/05/12  FIT - Killah911
http://www.meetup.com/Coders-Hackers-Founders/

======
Killah911
We're having a mini-hackathon in Melbourne, FL on the FIT campus. If you're a
local hacker, would like to learn some cool new tech or just a HN reader,
please stop by, it's FREE!

We'll be building apps to help non-profits organize volunteers locally.

Worthy cause + geeks + code = fun evening!

